# Cajun commandos



## eman (Sep 14, 2010)

Cajun CommandosA large group of Iraqi soldiers are moving down a road South of Basra, when they hear a voice call out from behind a sand dune, ... 'One Louisiana Cajun soldier is better than ten Iraqi.' The Iraqi commander quickly orders 10 of his best men over the dune, where upon a gun-battle breaks out and continues for a few minutes, ... Then silence. The voice once again calls out, ... 'One Louisiana Cajun is better than one hundred Iraqi.' Furious, ... The Iraqi commander sends his next best 100 troops over the dune, and instantly a huge gun fight commences. After 10 minutes of battle, ... Again silence. The Cajun voice calls out again, ... 'One Louisiana Cajun is better than one thousand Iraqi.' The enraged Iraqi commander musters 1,000 fighters, and sends them to the other side of the dune. Rifle fire, machine guns, grenades, rockets and cannon fire ring out as a terrible battle is fought, .... Then silence. Eventually, ... One badly wounded Iraqi fighter crawls back over the dune, and with his dying words tells his commander, ... 'Don't send any more men, ... it's a trap. There's two of them.' GOD BLESS AMERICA 'THE ELITE CAJUN COMMANDOS' FROM FORT POLK , LA


----------



## fftwarren (Sep 14, 2010)

lol


----------

